# Custom Bumber Stickers



## T11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone here do bumper sticker printing or have had stickers done somewhere cheaply? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I meant Bumper stickers haha. Anyway, I need about 250 black and white bumper stickers.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

T11 said:


> Does anyone here do bumper sticker printing or have had stickers done somewhere cheaply? Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: I meant Bumper stickers haha. Anyway, I need about 250 black and white bumper stickers.


Check out Stouse.com


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

250 bumper stickers? I went to Stouse.com I have to believe if you went to a sign shop and got print cut of these vinyl stickers you could do much better than STOUSE. Their cheapest product is $6 sq ft. You should be able to get this for $2-3 sq ft.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Stouse has plain bumper stickers 1 color 250 qty for RETAIL of $.66 each, so you can buy them cheaper than that. Setup an account and check pricing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

TradeNet Publishing, Inc. - Home Do a search for bumper stickers and it will bring up a couple sizes....


----------



## ladieSevon (Nov 11, 2010)

stickermule.com


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

thutch15 said:


> Stouse has plain bumper stickers 1 color 250 qty for RETAIL of $.66 each, so you can buy them cheaper than that. Setup an account and check pricing.


I missed that. I searched under bumper stickers and coudn't find any thing even close to that. I'm interested because I have a client who wants stickers...

I did find them. I wasn't looking at the menu on the left. I'm a promo products distributor so my price is even better. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used Custom Stickers, Die Cut Stickers and Laptop Skins - Sticker Mule
Not sure if they are the cheapest but I like what I got and it was so easy to do on their wedsite.


----------

